# fish in overflow box / waste in sump



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

feeder guppies and barbs are getting processed into my overflow box. i siphoned about 10 out yesterday. any thoughts on how to get them out and keep them out ? I 'm tired of drinking my tank water









I have tried to use a net -- TOO big 
a spoon -- they are too fast
a long forcep -- too fast -- good for the dead ones though,,,,

only thing that works in manuel siphon....

also there is debris in the bottom of my wet/dry is it beneficial or what?


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

does the overflow box has a cover?


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ronnie said:


> does the overflow box has a cover?


nope


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Use a wet vac to get them out. Also on my wet/dry I sweep it about every 2 weeks to get the stuff on the bottom out.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Use a wet vac to get them out. Also on my wet/dry I sweep it about every 2 weeks to get the stuff on the bottom out.


what is this wet/vac? like a shop vac? ... not a bad idea.. mine is a 6hp Rigid wet/dry vac... is this what you are talking about?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I have this same problem in my tank. damn things keep swimmin into the overflow to escape death. What I was thinking might work is to silicone a small strip of mesh or screen to the inside of the overflow box. this shouldn't effect the function of the overflow and still keep the bastards out.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I have this same problem in my tank. damn things keep swimmin into the overflow to escape death. What I was thinking might work is to silicone a small strip of mesh or screen to the inside of the overflow box. this shouldn't effect the function of the overflow and still keep the bastards out.


elaborate--- i was trying to do something where i could still use the fish as they are $.13 each

oh-- for inside the tank?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr Exum said:


> Use a wet vac to get them out. Also on my wet/dry I sweep it about every 2 weeks to get the stuff on the bottom out.


what is this wet/vac? like a shop vac? ... not a bad idea.. mine is a 6hp Rigid wet/dry vac... is this what you are talking about?
[/quote]

Yes a wet/dry shop vac.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

try a wet/dry shop vack like sugested above or get a really small net.

CK


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> try a wet/dry shop vack like sugested above or get a really small net.
> 
> CK


yea, I'm gonna look around

there are like 7 of them in there now


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

lol this happens in the LFS i work in but there is like 300 Guppies in the 55 gallon sumps. HAHAHAH i trie to save them from time to time.

CK


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I used to have the same issue with little fish getting into the overflow. I just stopped buying fish small enough to fit into the box. To get them out I used to break the siphon, and dump the entire box, or just wait for them to die and get stuck to the prefilter...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

home depot sells gutter mesh
it is plastic and cost like 5 bucks
ive used this since i got my overflow for the same reasons as you
you might have 2 duoble up the screen for guppies 
just remember if to many clog the screen your gonna toast your pump
or overfill the tank
either way 
and for the crap on the bottom 
like mentioned b4 
i clean mine every 2 weeks 
i suck it out with a python


----------

